# Springy grinding noise when turning



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm thinking it more of a joint that needs replacement. (Nothing in the owner's manual says anything about greasing.) Perhaps a strut.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Upper strut mount needs replacing.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I second upper strut mount, it's definitely that.


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Interesting....how come it only happens when things are hot? Like only after I drive on the highway? That part confuses me. Right now undriven all day there's no noise whatsoever


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

exile999 said:


> Interesting....how come it only happens when things are hot? Like only after I drive on the highway? That part confuses me. Right now undriven all day there's no noise whatsoever


Shrug.

Grab the top of the strut tower under the hood and try to rotate it or bounce the fender of the car and it should be fairly apparent which one's bad.


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello,

Just for reference to everyone this was actually a sway bar link. I didn't believe the guy at first he checked everything and said he would order it in when I wanted to get it done.... But I was driving very very hot day it was so loud. Grabbed the sway bar and sure enough it grinded like it wanted to pop off. It's plastic on the Cruze. He said that's probably why it reacted only to heat. Anyways getting it replaced and all should be good!


----------



## Dawood Rizwan (Dec 20, 2019)

exile999 said:


> This started when braking yesterday I'd hear this light grind. Then got worse by the day. And now happens everytime the vehicle is HOT. everything cooled down it seems to go away. I'm extremely worried it's the power steering motor and I would need the whole thing replaced. I don't know what to do I don't have the money for this



I have cruze 1.7 Diesel i am facing the same problem these days. After after weird grinding noise engine won't start. It's only happen when engine is hot. What should be the problem?


----------

